# The girl whose hair was too big for her mugshot...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Anna Clifford's brush with the law proved a hair-raising experience for all concerned. Particularly the police photographer.

He had to take several steps back to incorporate the full extent of her 18in-high Mohican.








Anna Clifford's incredibly high Mohican caused a problem for police who tried to take her mugshot

Miss Clifford was stopped for erratic driving in the early hours after a night out to celebrate her birthday with friends in Memphis, Tennessee. 
She had the car's sunroof open to accommodate her crowning glory. 
Her performance in the standard test of sobriety - walking in a straight line - was distinctly average, but police said they were not sure if it was drink or her peacock-like hairstyle that was causing her problem. 
A breath test confirmed that she was over the limit and she was taken off to the cells to sober up. 
Police spokesman Sergeant Vince Higgins said: "We have to take the mugshot picture as the person looks at the time of the arrest, so we needed to make sure we got all her hair in. "When we pulled her over she had been driving with her sunroof open to allow room for her hair. I don't know what she'd do if it rained."


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cut the crap


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Maybe she looked better at the start of the evening.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> ...I don't know what she'd do if it rained."


She'd have had a new experience...known as a "bath".


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Kinda reminds me of the Road Runner cartoons. Beep Beep!!*

*Shouldn't her hair be bent from being transported in the "oh so roomy" backseat of the C/V or did they specifically call the wagon?*


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

can you imagine waking up next to her in the morning after drinking all night


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't care what you like like babe, I'll just be looking at the top of your head anyway, WHOA! WHAT! WTF!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> I don't care what you like like babe, I'll just be looking at the top of your head anyway, WHOA! WHAT! WTF!


Maybe there's a specialty bonus move involving the hair.


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

Someone could lose an eye with that do


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You beat me to it DPD..


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Damn! And I thought I overdid the Aqua Net back in 1990...!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What is that?!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmm, anyone see a resemblance?


:L:
I want to hear her say: "_What happened to my Plutonium Q 26 Space Modulator!_"


----------

